# Al-Qaida's al-Zawahiri may be dead



## Ravage (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?cid=1215331170727&pagename=JPost/JPArticle/ShowFull







Osama bin Laden's second in command Ayman al-Zawahiri may be critically wounded or dead, CBS News reported on Saturday.

CBS said it had obtained a copy of an intercepted letter from Pakistani sources, in which a doctor is urgently requested to treat the al-Qaida leader. 

Al-Zawahiri, who is thought to be in a remote location in Pakistan, was said to be in "severe pain" and his injuries were reportedly infected. 

The letter was signed by Baitullah Mehsud, a local Taliban leader, whose seal on the letter was said by experts to be legitimate. It is dated July 29 - a day after al-Qaida weapons expert Abu Khabab al-Masri was reportedly killed in a US missile strike. 

While American authorities said they did not know if al-Zawahiri was present during the attack, US officials told CBS that they were investigating reports that he had been killed


----------



## QC (Aug 2, 2008)

My heart bleeds buckets of piss


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd love it...hope this will be confirmed.


----------



## keegant98 (Aug 2, 2008)

xxxx


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 2, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> My heart bleeds buckets of piss


LMAO..I concur!!


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Anxiously awaits confirmation of this news!   If he is....who's in charge then?  LOL


----------



## QC (Aug 2, 2008)

Sheikh Yabootie


----------



## riptide (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope he dies slowly


----------



## pardus (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope he lives for months yet.



Slowly and painfully overcome by gangrene and sepsis!  

Please AQ, video your martyr dying for allah so we can all witness his martyrdom 

*Crusaders Rock!* :cool:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 3, 2008)

And all the Lord's people said: AMEN!


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely FRIGGEN Awesome news..... I hope the source of his initial wounds was a US 5.56 dipped in pig fat..... Die AND deny paradise


One M4 assault rifle ...... $600



One 5.56mm NATO round........... .25 cents



knowing you wounded a POS like him, allowing him to suffer and die a slow and painful death......................


............... Priceless.....









Master Card...


 the only way to pay for Combat Arms


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 3, 2008)

I think this is the kinda confirmation that we need to get the ball rolling again. 

Hope this fucker rots in his own filth...


----------



## car (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! You people are so unfeeling.....

I hope it takes weeks, in pain, for this low rent pig fucker to die.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 3, 2008)

car said:


> *Wow! You people are so unfeeling.....*
> 
> I hope it takes weeks, in pain, for this low rent pig fucker to die.



It's all about the love, all about sharing the love.....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 3, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> It's all about the love, all about sharing the love.....



YUP..... ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 3, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> YUP..... ;)



LMAO!  Now that's a lot of love.


----------

